# Your Black Friday VI list!



## rvb (Oct 30, 2017)

Which libraries are you hoping to get a good BF sale the most? 
I am really hoping for a sample modeling sax, CSS, output exhale, Projectsam SwingMore! and sf Tundra sale.
Would be nice! Saving up some money for this one!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 30, 2017)

IIRC Last year Project Sam didn't do anything on Black Friday, but strangely had a sale shortly afterwards. I thought this was a bit odd, as by then most people had spent their budget.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a big cave without internet and at least 1500 miles from the nearest computer on my wishlist


----------



## kimarnesen (Oct 30, 2017)

Omnisphere!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2017)

I do not think I remember Alex (CS) or Spectrasonics having holiday sales in the past, Output could very well have one, I believe Spitfire did a couple things last year like "Black weekend" and "Wishlist" discount at Xmas ?

I got Falcon on sale and a few other odd bits already. The holidays will be for making my families holidays enjoyable.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm hoping to get ISW Straight Ahead Jazz Horns, and maybe some ethnic winds from ISW too. CSS would be a great addition, if it goes on sale.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 30, 2017)

Hoping to find a massive price drop for a 1TB Samsung or Crucial SSD.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I do not think I remember Alex (CS) or Spectrasonics having holiday sales in the past.



Well they did last year, because they had a sale on both CSS and CS2. I picked up CS2 myself. IIRC there was a sale with 25% off the RRP. I bought CS2 in this sale. One of my best ever buys that library. It has more air than my wife's hairdryer.

Never heard of Spectrosonics ever having a sale. Spitfire had 25% off libraries and 15% off collections (also IIRC).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Oct 30, 2017)

Hollywood Choirs!!!!


----------



## AlexMmusic1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hoping that Orchestral Tools has some deals as I'm looking to pick up Berlin Brass and possibly Percussion.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a suspicion that Metropolis Ark 3 is going to be here very soon, and that it will be a percussion library.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Oct 30, 2017)

I guess I sort of have a list, but I actually don't have an expectation of spending much if any money, for the first time in a few years now.

There are a few more things from Spitfire that I think I'd enjoy (Orchestral Swarm, Symphonic Strings Evolutions), and could be swayed to purchase if a good discount were to come around, but it would have to be better than the 20% intro discount on Orchestral Swarm (which wasn't enough to move me to buy in right now). About the only other thing out there is NOVO Strings, but that would take like a 50% discount sale to get me to move on it, and I don't see that happening anytime soon.

Mind you, if Alex's Cinematic Studio Brass were to suddenly arrive in this next month, and especially if it arrived with any sort of intro discount to existing CSS owners, then I'd be all over that in a heartbeat.  But I'm not anticipating the arrival of that either. So mostly I think I'm saving my pennies with an eye toward that and other things in the next year.

Edit: just thought of one more ... a really good discount on 8DIO's Insolidus could definitely move me in that direction. I don't see that happening either, though.


----------



## JonSolo (Oct 30, 2017)

Most of what I want is not released yet and will likely be introduction sale rather than an awesome BF sale.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Oct 30, 2017)

I'm already stuffed and need to digest what I have. I do have a short to-buy list of things that I don't expect will go on sale, but if they did, I might buy them sooner rather than later. I do plan to get K-F Vikings on pre-sale, but at this stage I need to study and train up some skills more than I need to acquire more libraries.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 30, 2017)

We have seen deals past years at the holidays for about $200 1TB SSD, but Im guessing the supposed shortage for SSD chips parts will keep them fairly the same this year.



Quasar said:


> Hoping to find a massive price drop for a 1TB Samsung or Crucial SSD.


----------



## gregh (Oct 30, 2017)

I have bought a lot this past year now we seem to have moved to a perpetual sale cycle so I don't think I will buy much. Certainly nothing from Spitfire or any of the major large library vendors. I am more interested in things like Blue Street Brass, or the Herring Clarinet maybe. And another SSD, which I will get in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Wake (Oct 30, 2017)

Still on Komplete 10, would jump on K11 Ultimate this time.


----------



## ohernie (Oct 30, 2017)

Take it as it comes.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Oct 30, 2017)

Waiting on the annual NI sale. Would consider a discounted move to Ultimate. Also hoping for a discount on the complete NI Symphony Series..


----------



## novaburst (Oct 30, 2017)

I wonder if Black Friday ever ended, there have been some great no brainer sales, offers, and early birds.
through out the year and there are still crazy offers going on out there to this very day.

I am wondering if Developers have changed there tactics.

But its all good if you needed it.


----------



## Quasar (Oct 30, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I wonder if Black Friday ever ended, there have been some great no brainer sales, offers, and early birds.
> through out the year and there are still crazy offers going on out there to this very day.
> 
> I am wondering if Developers have changed there tactics.
> ...



I would guess it's the result of growth in the field, which has possibly reached a saturation point. If so, then almost everyone with something to sell is situated in a very dense crowd, trying anything they can think of to stand out and get noticed.

Meanwhile, the number of people who are seriously interested in VIs and libraries remains a very tiny % of the general population, and more & more of us either already have or will arrive at a point where we have all of our areas of interest essentially covered. I'm not sure how it can remain sustainable...

...But I'm sure that the holiday season will still be crazy with sales and promos and discount hype, and quite possibly crazier than ever.


----------



## Mikelo (Oct 30, 2017)

Toontacks's Ez drummer 2 with expansions and Ezkeys plus NI strum guitarist 2 are on my list but most if not all will be more likely the Christmas list. Black friday is never a good time for me cash wise :-(


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 30, 2017)

This was Spitfire's *2016* Black Friday promotion...


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 30, 2017)

This was Spitfire's *2015* Black Cyber Sale promotion...


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 31, 2017)

MA1.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 31, 2017)

novaburst said:


> I wonder if Black Friday ever ended, there have been some great no brainer sales, offers, and early birds.
> through out the year and there are still crazy offers going on out there to this very day.



Yeah, we all want a permanent *black year *for the golden boys ($$$)




*Make us happy, dear dev's !*


----------



## Rapollo (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm praying for a sale on CSS/CSSS and StrikeForce, unlikely but I can dream!


----------



## novaburst (Oct 31, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I would guess it's the result of growth in the field,



Yes so many new comers and I did notice a big spike in the Trailer, cinematic tool.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## AllanH (Oct 31, 2017)

For BF, I'm looking for Freya from Strezov, and maybe Thunder X3M. Spitfire and EastWest are also on my list as I like their products. Hopefully 8DIO has a good surprise or two ( I don't have many of their instruments).


----------



## khollister (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm pretty well set on the "big stuff" but I could be enticed by...

Some Embertone solo instruments (particularly JB violin - but I doubt it will be discounted this soon)
A KU11 upgrade from K11 (don't need any of this but would like the Evolve stuff, Razor, the remaining ethnic libs and the Abbey Road drum libs)
Relab verbs (don't need them really - price would have to be a smokin' deal).


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 31, 2017)

Nothing special . Have most everything to suit my needs at the moment . If something pops up that looks interesting I might get it but not going out of my way to spend too much this year . Papa needs a new PC in 2018


----------



## james7275 (Oct 31, 2017)

Going by the last couple of years of sales, we should see the same discounts by the same developers. If that's the case, then I'm probably not too interested. I can't really think of anything I've been wanting but price has been holding me back. Of course I was just looking at berlin woodwinds, but even with the recent clearance price, it was still more than what I'm willing to spend on a sample library these days. I can see Audiodeluxe or Jrr shop having additional discounts on certain libraries that may tempt me though.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 31, 2017)

Hopefully Hollywood Choirs gets discounted a bit, but I'm not counting on it. Given their history of pricing things very generously and being very anti-bullshit, I'm not sure if Cinematic Studio Brass will go on sale either.

Otherwise, not really interested in much. I've gotten to the point where I don't have any urges to buy libraries on a whim, which has benefitted my wallet tremendously. I used to drool over the thought of snagging countless Spitfire libraries, but the more time I spent building up my orchestral VST guide and researching every library, the more I realized how redundant their offerings were and how little of each library I'd use if I got my hands on a bunch of them. With the exception of the upcoming Whitacre choir library... That will be worth checking out.


----------



## krops (Oct 31, 2017)

The dentist just cut into my already frail BF budget...


----------



## NoamL (Oct 31, 2017)

WindcryMusic said:


> I guess I sort of have a list, but I actually don't have an expectation of spending much if any money, for the first time in a few years now.



That's where I'm at too Windcry. And @Quasar is right on, the market is saturated and a growing number of people have everything they realistically demand..

Would prefer to save money for unreleased libraries especially CS series, Project Chaos, and anything new and interesting from Performance Samples.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 1, 2017)

Quasar said:


> I would guess it's the result of growth in the field, which has possibly reached a saturation point. If so, then almost everyone with something to sell is situated in a very dense crowd, trying anything they can think of to stand out and get noticed.
> 
> Meanwhile, the number of people who are seriously interested in VIs and libraries remains a very tiny % of the general population, and more & more of us either already have or will arrive at a point where we have all of our areas of interest essentially covered. I'm not sure how it can remain sustainable...


There'll always be new composers, people with gaps, people who can't kick the GAS even when they've long since bought their 40th piano library (  ), new markets opening up... devs could start launching versions of their websites in Japanese, Russian, Chinese, Arabic, French, Spanish, Portuguese, Hindi, Turkish...

... and back to the subject of the thread. I'm expecting a Black Friday sale on Orange Tree Samples (so I can get Evolution Rock Standard and Evolution Hollowbody Blues), and during Christmas sales: Tarilonte's Kwaya during the Best Service two for one (and something else - maybe Era II or Ancient Era Persia) and SonicCouture's Electro Acoustic during their two for one (and something else or maybe a few something elses).

I'm dreaming of a 50% off on the Quiet Planet Essentials at Boom Library so that I can afford it but that's really wishful thinking. A 50% off Omnisphere would also be a dream come true (there's a first time for everything)


----------



## NoamL (Nov 1, 2017)

For anyone who wants a barometer of the industry's current fortunes...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 1, 2017)

NoamL said:


> For anyone who wants a barometer of the industry's current fortunes...



Did you also get it? I thought it was just for me:

Lassi
A *$50* Halloween Gift Card, Just For You.


----------



## MarcusD (Nov 1, 2017)

sekkosiki said:


> Did you also get it? I thought it was just for me:
> 
> Lassi
> A *$50* Halloween Gift Card, Just For You.



If you on V8P you get $100 discount card. :O


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 1, 2017)

Oh, good old VI-Control, or as I like to affectionately call it - The Shopping Channel.....


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 1, 2017)

<-- braces for the piranha-storm to come ...


----------



## MarcelM (Nov 1, 2017)

hoping for a liquidsonics (seventh heaven professional), relab (vsr 24) and orchestral tools sale


----------



## soundbylaura (Nov 1, 2017)

Spent all my money on a new studio desk, speaker stands, baffles and (unrelated) a sofa and ottoman. Still need a second monitor, the studio desk expansion and (unrelated) a small tv and two rugs. All by Xmas. So unless Swing! More gets a massive, massive discount, I might be sitting this one out.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 1, 2017)

I've been focusing on outfitting the studio proper this year, although I have picked up a couple libraries that I though would benefit my projects.

As far as the Black Friday through New Years sale cycle I don't really have much of a list.

If u-he offers a discount on Zebra I'll grab it, and I may just grab it anyway - spent too much time with the demo and I'm pretty much hooked. In past times I'd have already purchased it, but you know, I'd feel silly if there was a discount after I made the purchase. I never used to feel that way.

And I could use another 1TB SSD if they are discounted heavily, but I am not desperate for space yet.

The only microphones left on my shopping list are either a Neumann KM-84 or a Schoeps CMC6/MK41 - either of which would expand my recording capabilities.

I never know what Plugin-Alliance has up their sleeves, but I'll bet they come up with a plugin I just "have to have" somewhere in the next couple of months.

And I do have my eyes on a couple UAD plugins that I never should have tried, because now I want them. Again, in years past I'd have just bought them, but with the possibility of discounts I will wait.

I don't need any more guitar amplifiers, stomp boxes (ok, there might be one or two I could add), or outboard gear. If I run across a dead compressor or two I could be persuaded to purchase, but the DIY kits have becomes so competitive that I'll probably go that route, and so far they don't get discounted, so I can pick them up when I have time to assemble them.

And while I ALWAYS need more guitars, the guitars I "need" are well beyond my budget at the moment.

Oddly I'm sitting on the fence about the recent upgrades from SoundIron. So far every upgrade has proven to be well worth the cost, and I love Antidrum, and APE Micro, and Olympus Micro, and Bryn I'm not sure it isn't time to upgrade my Micro versions. So probably I'll just get the new Antidrum Machine and Voices of Gaia - but the others are so inexpensive - geez, see, this is where I get into trouble!

Maybe I'll just stay off the internet until a week after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 1, 2017)

My Black Friday shopping plans are back on! (I found a muffler shop that does welding. They literally saved me over $3,000 in repairs. Woohooo!)

So now that we know Hollywood Choirs is coming out later this month, it's on my list as a potential purchase. If it doesn't appeal to me, then hopefully Voxos 2 will go back on sale. I've got my eye on Vintage Horns 2 from Big Fish Audio (hoping for a BOGO sale) and even though Sample Modeling doesn't run sales, I may treat myself to some of their libraries.


----------



## bigcat1969 (Nov 1, 2017)

Everything by Polka Sound should be on everyone's list! If you ain't celebrating Christmas with an accordion you aren't doing it right.


----------



## ChazC (Nov 1, 2017)

Pretty much only Analog Strings on my radar this year now. I didn't pick up Spitfire's BH library at launch so had half an eye on that but I'm currently not doing much orchestral so that can wait for a wishlist sale next year. Same goes for the new Novo pack; that didn't exactly float my boat (& it won't be in the BF sales anyway). Looking forward to getting my hands on KF's Vikings though and I'm thoroughly enjoying Collision FX. (My wallet is breathing huge sighs of relief for a change - it gets a sweat on every year late October...)  The pattern seems to be that every developer is having multiple sales during the year anyway these days so I suspect BF is no where near as important to buyers as it used to be. I seem to remember being a bit underwhelmed with the offers last year too.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought CSS Solo Strings a few weeks ago, and love the tone. When it goes on sale, I will get the CSS Strings for sure!... I would also like to get Soundtoys EchoBoy plug-in at a small price.


----------



## Ultraxenon (Nov 1, 2017)

I bought a lot this year, so I think i pass, but if Fabfilter have a sale on their reverb i maybe pick that one up. I own their mastering bundle and it is amazing. I use Spaces and Vallhalla Room on everything and im sometimes just need something different.


----------



## nas (Nov 2, 2017)

hmm... may go for SF Sacconi Quartet, HZ Percussion, and Fluffy Audio's Dominus Choir


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Does anyone know if Toontrack runs EZX EZDrummer Expansion sales/delas during the holidays ? Tx


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 6, 2017)

Depending upon whether Michael Bublé decides to release my newest Christmas song - which I haven't had time to call him about yet - I may be sampling my own libraries this year... starting with a coal charcoal library that I'm calling "Dark Air." Not exactly the breath of fresh air that you may be looking for, but something decidedly different and dirty... hopefully good enough to make you want to wash your hands after listening to it.

And if, by chance, you do hear a new MB tune this December, then know that I'm going Christmas balls to the walls and getting the Spitfire Soft Piano... and maybe Tundra Atmos... hell, maybe even the entire Tundra!

Top 10 or bust.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 6, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Does anyone know if Toontrack runs EZX EZDrummer Expansion sales/delas during the holidays ? Tx



This was last year...







Edit: I don't recall of what was on sale but I have to assume SOME of the EXDrummer stuff was on sale. I do know Sweetwater runs sales on them often.


----------



## kimarnesen (Nov 6, 2017)

Uhi more feedback machine

Ominsphere

Spitfire Orchestral Grand

Samplelogic Trailer xpressions

Zebra 2 

Arva Children Choir 

NI Rise & Hit

Mystica

Cinematique Instruments - Interval

Cinematique mandolin

8Dio Dobro

Shreddage guitar

Swagg 

Toons from Boom Library

Boom Library Cinematic Trailers


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok I guess I will share some...

Strezov Sampling Balkan Ethnic Orchestra (I really want to see more in action and hope it hits soon)
Strezov Arva (and others) if the price is right
EWQL Hollywood Choirs (again I want see/hear anything before taking this leap)
Metropolis Ark 3 (depending on what it is)
ANA 2...it just looks interesting

I will keep my eyes on Orchestral Tools, Impact Soundworks, Sonokinetic, and maybe Gothic to see if there are any other things that might make my list (with a good enough sale).


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Nov 7, 2017)

I doubt any of the yet-to-be-released/launched libraries will be given a special price for black friday, beyond their intro price.


----------



## Vik (Nov 8, 2017)

The libraries that are most interesting to me right now are Cinematic Studio Solo Strings, the Josh Bell violin, the violins in United Strings of Europe, the Adagio cello, LASS (still interested, still haven' got it) and possibly Soaring Strings. Some of the evolution libs from Spitfire are also very interesting. 

Too bad one cannot freely buy one single string instrument at a time (eg the first violins from one lib, the cellos from another), since that could be a useful substitute for not being able to try download playable demos (and could also be useful as an entry ticket into new library).


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 8, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Does anyone know if Toontrack runs EZX EZDrummer Expansion sales/delas during the holidays ? Tx


Yeah look at the resellers like Time&Space

I would love to get Albion2 and MArk2 but they are just way too pricey right now even if discounts come


----------



## Syneast (Nov 8, 2017)

Keeping my eyes on Sonuscore The Orchestra and Strezov Brass.


----------



## J-M (Nov 8, 2017)

Hoping for a good deal on SSDs...I'm running out of space.


----------



## LandWaterSky (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes to SSDs!!

As for libraries...

Really been jonesing for Spitfire Audio Tundra and Sonokinetic Minimal.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 8, 2017)

Ultraxenon said:


> I use Spaces and Vallhalla Room on everything and im sometimes just need something different.


Check out D16 Toraverb or Rob Papen RP-Verb


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 10, 2017)

Project Sam Swing, BWW Revive & ext D, VSL Synchron Strings & Perc, Relab VSSR24, Songwriter Guitar,


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 10, 2017)

I didn't get any BF deals last year as I didn't need anything that came up. There were better deals on what I did need after BF. Hoping for discounts at U-he this year and maybe on helix native. I'm also on the lookout for an orchestral perc library so if something comes up I may be tempted. OT, I'm looking at you.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 10, 2017)

1) Swing More!
2) a new computer. 
3) A Korg Kronos
4) World Peace
5) EW Hollywood Orchestra Diamond
6) More time
7) Yamaha H7 Speakers
8) A playboy bunny
9) Another Playboy bunny in case I wear the 1st one out
10) Lose a few pounds...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 10, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> <-- braces for the piranha-storm to come ...


Orly!? Which dev is doing this then? Is it deeply sampled and does it include, solo fish, ensembles and swarms?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 10, 2017)

wst3 said:


> And while I ALWAYS need more guitars, the guitars I "need" are well beyond my budget at the moment.


I feel your pain though I'd add a few more sets of air quotes to the "need".


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 10, 2017)

Pandora Jewelry for wife

Star Wars The Last Jedi for Son

Lots of Indian food with friends.

...maybe a 64 bit ipad for pops (*scratch that, UAD Distressor for pops : )


----------



## LaboratoryAudio (Nov 10, 2017)

Rapollo said:


> I'm praying for a sale on CSS/CSSS and StrikeForce, unlikely but I can dream!


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2017)

I would love some FluffyAudio, Dominus or Scoring Piano... I'd let myself be tempted by TheUnfinished's Colossus. But really, I'd settle for spending an afternoon in conversation with the piano in the hall of the AIR studio in London, UK...


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## bryla (Nov 11, 2017)

In no particular order:
Sample modeling brass
Relab bundle
Cubase
Superior drummer
Fabfilter pro MB and DS
Berlin WW and Perc


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 11, 2017)

creativeforge said:


>



Can't stop laffin'


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 11, 2017)

creativeforge said:


>




I lol'd


----------



## J-M (Nov 11, 2017)

creativeforge said:


>




I haven't spent that much, but I aim to!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Nov 11, 2017)

I hope Strezov sampling do a bundle deal for Macabre solo strings and Cornucopia ensembles strings. And Impact Soundworks had a great Orchestral bundle deal through a reseller late last year which I missed out on but hope to see again.


----------



## essay (Nov 11, 2017)

Sonuscore the orchestra
Hollywood choir 
Project Sam swing more


----------



## essay (Nov 11, 2017)

Sonuscore the orchestra
Hollywood choir 
Project Sam swing more


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 11, 2017)

I signed up to the cinesamples news letter just to see what Black Friday deals they do.

Really want cinebrass Pro.

Also gonna keep my eye on Metroplis Ark deals (if any).

Hollywood choirs is tempting but buying something full price at BF seems a bit of a waste really...

Edit: also interested to see if Modernfilmcomposer.com do any deals on their new course.


----------



## dimtsak (Nov 11, 2017)

I am waiting to see if Sonarworks will have a sale


----------



## Ben H (Nov 12, 2017)

I'm hoping for a 2for1 from Best Service, so that I can upgrade ERA 2 to Vocal Codex and Desert Winds to Ancient Persia.

Oh, and I'll also buy Luftrum's Lunaris Pads if it's on special.


----------



## BlueStar (Nov 12, 2017)

Hoping for good deals on

Eduardo Tarilonte libraries
Strikeforce
Ravenscroft 275


----------



## Vovique (Nov 12, 2017)

Ben H said:


> I'm hoping for a 2for1 from Best Service, so that I can upgrade ERA 2 to Vocal Codex and Desert Winds to Ancient Persia.
> 
> Oh, and I'll also buy Luftrum's Lunaris Pads if it's on special.


Didn't know Desert Winds is upgradable to Persia! Thanks


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 12, 2017)

Ben H said:


> I'm hoping for a 2for1 from Best Service, so that I can upgrade ERA 2 to Vocal Codex and Desert Winds to Ancient Persia.
> 
> Oh, and I'll also buy Luftrum's Lunaris Pads if it's on special.



Lunariiiiiiiissss... Forgot that one!


----------



## SBK (Nov 13, 2017)

would love to get bx_console!


----------



## davidgary73 (Nov 13, 2017)

Softube TAPE and maybe British Class A for Console 1.


----------



## SirkusPi (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm hoping Fluffy Audio's Rinascimento has a good discount. I can't personally justify spending the $299 list price, or even the $249 intro price, but if we get down to $199, that's going to be seriously tempting.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 13, 2017)

It's a bit disturbing, but I can't actually think of anything I really really want, although at extreme discount a lot of stuff suddenly becomes interesting.


----------



## J-M (Nov 13, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> It's a bit disturbing, but I can't actually think of anything I really really want, although at extreme discount a lot of stuff suddenly becomes interesting.



There's something really wrong, go see a doctor immediately!


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 13, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> There's something really wrong, go see a doctor immediately!


In all fairness I've bought Fabfilter Saturn, Frei:Raum, Ez Drummer 2, Keep forest bundle, Cinetools Otherworld and Vengeance guitars within the last 2 weeks, so it's not like I'm immune to GAS or anything.


----------



## krops (Nov 13, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> It's a bit disturbing, but I can't actually think of anything I really really want, although at extreme discount a lot of stuff suddenly becomes interesting.


Isn't that what these sales are mainly about – getting you to buy stuff that you wouldn't have bought at full price?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 13, 2017)

R. Soul said:


> In all fairness I've bought Fabfilter Saturn, Frei:Raum, Ez Drummer 2, Keep forest bundle, Cinetools Otherworld and Vengeance guitars within the last 2 weeks, so it's not like I'm immune to GAS or anything.


Respect bad boy!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Nov 13, 2017)

SirkusPi said:


> I'm hoping Fluffy Audio's Rinascimento has a good discount. I can't personally justify spending the $299 list price, or even the $249 intro price, but if we get down to $199, that's going to be seriously tempting.


That's very funny to hear from a person with a lute in their profile pic


----------



## SirkusPi (Nov 13, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> That's very funny to hear from a person with a lute in their profile pic



Profile pics are cheap... quality VIs less so, unfortunately.


----------



## musicalweather (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm not assuming that any of these will go on sale, but if they do, I'll be taking a hard look at them:

Galaxy Vintage D at Best Service
Koron, and maybe the Turkish Oud and Kazakh Dombra at Impact Soundworks
Sample Modeling trombone
Straight Ahead Brushes and Mallets as well as Jazz Drums
upgrade from Superior Drummer 2 to 3
updagrade from RealGuitar 4 to 5
Heavyocity NOVO textures
Ah, too much stuff out there! And I really don't need any of it...


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 14, 2017)

Vocal Codex upgrade
Ancient Persia upgrade
Superior Drummer 3 upgrade
CSS upgrade
CSSS upgrade


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2017)

And so it begins.


----------



## rvb (Nov 14, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> And so it begins.


Yup, my first (that hadn't been on my radar) random purchase was the NI Symphony Percussion. So farnot regretting it. Also having trouble resisting this whole sudden NOVO sale thing...


----------



## Quasar (Nov 14, 2017)

Kevin Fortin said:


> And so it begins.


Yep. Heavyocity, 8Dio, Output, among others, are jumping in early. I expect it's only going to crescendo each and every day for the next couple of weeks...

...As the VI/sample library commercial industry grows, the competition for our $$$ in what can only be described as a niche market continues to get more fierce.

Since I no longer have any areas of dire _need_, but only _wants_, I won't be spending much unless a discount feels akin to getting struck by lightning and makes my hair stand on end or something.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 14, 2017)

There's a Chinese saying: "Hold on to your money with both hands." 

But gosh I wish I had lots of it, because it does make me happy to support the developers.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 14, 2017)

rvb said:


> Yup, my first (that hadn't been on my radar) random purchase was the NI Symphony Percussion. So farnot regretting it. Also having trouble resisting this whole sudden NOVO sale thing...


Orly? I'm looking for an orchestral Perc set. How are you finding it? Am about to take a closer look.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 16, 2017)

So, I've picked up 8dio Dhol ensemble, Ni Thrill and the new Evenant sound design course. Thats it for me this year.


----------



## miguel88 (Nov 16, 2017)

rvb said:


> Yup, my first (that hadn't been on my radar) random purchase was the NI Symphony Percussion. So farnot regretting it. Also having trouble resisting this whole sudden NOVO sale thing...


Do you recommend


rvb said:


> Yup, my first (that hadn't been on my radar) random purchase was the NI Symphony Percussion. So farnot regretting it. Also having trouble resisting this whole sudden NOVO sale thing...


How does sound the NI perc ? I looking to get it due I don't have any percussion library, it is worthy?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 16, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> So, I've picked up 8dio Dhol ensemble, Ni Thrill and the new Evenant sound design course. Thats it for me this year.


Nice haul. Happy ...ahhh... Thursday!


----------



## rvb (Nov 16, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Orly? I'm looking for an orchestral Perc set. How are you finding it? Am about to take a closer look.



I am definitely liking it so far. Haven't really tried the library out in an actual project or track yet, but it sounds very clean and good to my ears, it's also really well organised, I don't know; it just works for me (I am used to all the other symphony stuff). There is room in these samples to do whatever I want, for example mixing-wise such as saturating, compressing, distorting and eq'ing, I can go completely crazy and am able to make it sound really cool quite quickly, that is a very big plus for me! 
Some of the demo/walkthroughs I've heard of other perc libraries seem so over the top processed already for there not being much room to add any of my own flavours, but having said that I don't own any other perc library so I'm sure that I'm completely wrong about that, and that I am probably just praising the thing that I just bought for my own sake . 

Also for orchestral it seems to me that it has a very 'traditional' sound to it, so I would really recommend it overall for that, especially considering the price I paid because I have K11U!


----------



## mouse (Nov 16, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> So, I've picked up 8dio Dhol ensemble, Ni Thrill and the new Evenant sound design course. Thats it for me this year.



Sound design course? Don't see that on their website?


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 16, 2017)

mouse said:


> Sound design course? Don't see that on their website?



It’s on pre-sale to existing customers. It’ll be properly released at a later date.


----------



## mouse (Nov 16, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> It’s on pre-sale to existing customers. It’ll be properly released at a later date.



Oooh! Interested to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 16, 2017)

mouse said:


> Oooh! Interested to hear your thoughts on it!



Yeah it’s pretty good. 

It centres around Serum and Massive. It teaches how to synthesise from scratch various sounds for hybrid/sound design tracks (drones, braams, plucks, pulses etc etc) and then shows how to use them in a short trailer style cue.


----------



## mouse (Nov 16, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah it’s pretty good.
> 
> It centres around Serum and Massive. It teaches how to synthesise from scratch various sounds for hybrid/sound design tracks (drones, braams, plucks, pulses etc etc) and then shows how to use them in a short trailer style cue.



Is it mainly based around trailer music?


----------



## zvenx (Nov 16, 2017)

Not sure if someone else posted it already, but seems that CSS is having a sale this year.....


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 16, 2017)

Puzzlefactory said:


> Yeah it’s pretty good.
> 
> It centres around Serum and Massive. It teaches how to synthesise from scratch various sounds for hybrid/sound design tracks (drones, braams, plucks, pulses etc etc) and then shows how to use them in a short trailer style cue.


I can't decide whether to go for it (still haven't completed the Cinematic orchestration one I bought) or hope that Syntorial goes on sale next week, as they are releasing a Serum tutorial on 24th.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Nov 16, 2017)

mouse said:


> Is it mainly based around trailer music?



The cue is a trailer style track, but the sounds are just sounds. You can use them however you want.

Here’s a taster of the kind of stuff that’s covered in it (although the guy in this video is a self confessed newbie when it comes to sound design, while the course tutor is an old hand).


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 16, 2017)

Novo Pack 01 on sale, Resistance is Futile.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 16, 2017)

zvenx said:


> Not sure if someone else posted it already, but seems that CSS is having a sale this year.....


OOOOH GAS rising... will it stack with my CS2 discount code that the guys sent me last week...????

(Stacking discounts>stacking strings>stacking overdrive pedals)


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 16, 2017)

rvb said:


> I am definitely liking it so far. Haven't really tried the library out in an actual project or track yet, but it sounds very clean and good to my ears, it's also really well organised, I don't know; it just works for me (I am used to all the other symphony stuff). There is room in these samples to do whatever I want, for example mixing-wise such as saturating, compressing, distorting and eq'ing, I can go completely crazy and am able to make it sound really cool quite quickly, that is a very big plus for me!
> Some of the demo/walkthroughs I've heard of other perc libraries seem so over the top processed already for there not being much room to add any of my own flavours, but having said that I don't own any other perc library so I'm sure that I'm completely wrong about that, and that I am probably just praising the thing that I just bought for my own sake .
> 
> Also for orchestral it seems to me that it has a very 'traditional' sound to it, so I would really recommend it overall for that, especially considering the price I paid because I have K11U!


Excellent. That is sounding more and more like exactly what I'm looking for. Off for a little more research. The price is very tempting if it meets my needs.


----------



## CT (Nov 16, 2017)

I'd love to pick up Tundra as my long overdue first SF endeavor, and all of Embertone's solo strings. Insolidus is also tempting, but I know the Whitacre choir must be right around the corner.

Beyond that, there isn't much more I can justify getting right now. I'm in a strange gear limbo at the moment, where what I have is *kind of, sort of* ok, and I can't really make any significant upgrades without going all-in on some really serious software and hardware. Gonna have to make the most of this setup until I reach the "next level."


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 16, 2017)

miket said:


> I'd love to pick up Tundra as my long overdue first SF endeavor, and all of Embertone's solo strings. Insolidus is also tempting, but I know the Whitacre choir must be right around the corner.
> 
> Beyond that, there isn't much more I can justify getting right now. I'm in a strange gear limbo at the moment, where what I have is *kind of, sort of* ok, and I can't really make any significant upgrades without going all-in on some really serious software and hardware. Gonna have to make the most of this setup until I reach the "next level."


I can relate to that. However, I'm *kind of, sort of* comfortable with that too. As above I'm still looking at Orchestral Perc but, apart from that it's really just things I "want" for various reasons but can do without just fine.

Here's to the "next level".


----------



## CT (Nov 16, 2017)

Exactly! I'm more or less comfortable with what I have, in that I'm not really finding myself lacking the tools to execute any ideas. But I'm not dreading the chance to do a total overhaul once I have the financial stability... whenever that will be....


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 16, 2017)

Too bad for the Big Brother EULA umbrella that permeates VI's... quickly scanning the thread, I see that I could make a lot of folks very happy with some great deals/resales, and also make some developers happy with said reinvested funds. A lose/lose deal for all.


----------



## JonSolo (Nov 16, 2017)

I really really really hope Best Service does a 2 for 1 deal again. I also hope for some solid info on Met Ark 3 and Hollywood Choirs.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 16, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I really really really hope Best Service does a 2 for 1 deal again. ........


Yes..hopefully that is a given...


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 17, 2017)

Rex282 said:


> Yes..hopefully that is a given...



So far -> https://www.bestservice.com/deals.html


----------



## gregh (Nov 17, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> So far -> https://www.bestservice.com/deals.html


i dont get how their deal works - the prices give no indication how much it is discounted by


----------



## creativeforge (Nov 17, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> So far -> https://www.bestservice.com/deals.html



It's already discounted. but they should indicate that, true. For example, if you click on Participating products, and select Gravity...






Add to cart, then Gravity will show at:






If you go to Heavyocity's website, they have:






It's almost invisible, but the regular price is: $449.00


----------



## gregh (Nov 17, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> It's already discounted. but they should indicate that, true. For example, if you click on Participating products, and select Gravity...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 17, 2017)

My current list:
-Samsung evo SSDs
-Possibly more Spitfire Audio
-Joshua Bell Violin (so many positive reviews, looks really playable out of the box + and great looking GUI)
-NI Thrill (cant seem to justify upgrading from K11 to KU11 even at $300)
-Soniccouture suitcase
- U-he stuff repo-1 (repo1 will upgrade to repo5 for free) been eyeing Satin
-Oerformance Samples Oceania BF 150


Oh man this list looks a lot bigger when it’s typed out! I’m gonna have to slim it down.


----------



## mac (Nov 18, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> I really really really hope Best Service does a 2 for 1 deal again.



They usually run that offer in the new year sale.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 18, 2017)

Rex282 said:


> Yes..hopefully that is a given...


They sure will, but it's usually around December 24 - January 6.


----------



## Maxfabian (Nov 18, 2017)

There are some VIs I really would like to get. Maybe not all of them right now but Im aiming to get them pretty soon.
Here is the list:

Percussion: Spitfire

Brass: Samplemoddeling + Cinematic studio (if its sounds nice when its released)

Strings: Cinematic studio strings + Chris heine Solo strings and Bohemien Violin. 

Upright Bass: Ample Bass Upright 2. 

Embertone Clarinet (Just because it sounds soooo nice

Superior drummer 3

Keyscape

Pleas let me know if some of u owns this libraries and recomend me not to buy them!!

Cheers


----------



## chasmanian (Nov 18, 2017)

highly recommend Keyscape.


----------



## Gauss (Nov 18, 2017)

Some nice woodwinds (maybe Chris Hein?) and a good set of percussion (orchestral not epic).


----------



## CT (Nov 18, 2017)

+1 for the CH woodwinds. I'm really glad I settled on it for my current setup.


----------



## VinRice (Nov 19, 2017)

Maxfabian said:


> There are some VIs I really would like to get. Maybe not all of them right now but Im aiming to get them pretty soon.
> Here is the list:
> 
> Percussion: Spitfire
> ...



Hate to break it you but that is an outstanding list. No clunkers there. SD3 is my 'Upgrade of the Year' without doubt (and I've bought a lot of libraries this year)


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 19, 2017)

So far...

UVI Falcon October Sale
Unfinished Drumstruck 04, Intro price
Samples From Mars Synare Intro price
MKVI Samples Blowout Sale
Heavyocity Novo 01 Sale
U-he RePro-5 Public Beta

Fam:
Fitness watch, Pandora Jewelry
The Last Jedi Opening Night
Dog coats, greenies, puperoni, rawhides

watching for: Modwheel The Lowdown V2, Goldbaby, Wave Alchemy, The Unfinished, EZ Toontrack Expansions, Output, UJAM, Soundiron, SoundDust, Spirfire Phobos, used 64 bit Ipad, UAD Distressor, much Indian Food.


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 19, 2017)

miket said:


> +1 for the CH woodwinds. I'm really glad I settled on it for my current setup.


Are they good for ensemble writing? I've only seen people recommending it for solo works


----------



## thereus (Nov 19, 2017)

Chris Hein Solo Strings is top of my wish list.


----------



## Chris Hein (Nov 19, 2017)

thereus said:


> Chris Hein Solo Strings is top of my wish list.


There will be a big surprise for you.
Not a discount, but a really big surprise. 

Chris Hein


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 19, 2017)

See DrumCore 4 Prime _ @ ilio.com for $149. ( save $100.). No exposure other than website. 

Where does this fit (compared to top drum libs) and what are its strengths?


----------



## pfmusic (Nov 19, 2017)

Chris Hein said:


> There will be a big surprise for you.
> Not a discount, but a really big surprise.
> 
> Chris Hein



Love the Solo Cello I purchased earlier this year. I look forward to what's coming next in the world of Hein


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 19, 2017)

Thinking about:
CSS (loyalty discount)
Zebra (analog trade in discount)
EZX kits (but don't really need - though they are 40% off already)
MArk2 (no discount coming there)

...and I want more weird stuff... Solid State Symphony looks fun...
...so I'm not really feeling the BF love yet...


----------



## CT (Nov 19, 2017)

chrisphan said:


> Are they good for ensemble writing? I've only seen people recommending it for solo works



I haven't done much that exposes them in significant soloistic ways, actually, so I can't speak to that. But as the wind section in an orchestral setup, I've found that they have great body and color.

If I can wrangle some time, I'll try putting together a little demo of them in that context.


----------



## khollister (Nov 19, 2017)

Picked up Novo (50% off while it lasted), Iris 2 ($49), Thrill, Repro-1/5 beta (with 15% off survey coupon from U-he) and a couple New Loops preset libraries so far.

Probably going to grab VSR S24 and I'm holding out for a new year's sale from Best Service for Chris Hein Orchestral Winds Complete. May also jump on some Embertone solo strings if a righteous sale comes along.


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 19, 2017)

miket said:


> I haven't done much that exposes them in significant soloistic ways, actually, so I can't speak to that. But as the wind section in an orchestral setup, I've found that they have great body and color.
> 
> If I can wrangle some time, I'll try putting together a little demo of them in that context.


That'd be very much appreciated. From what I've researched it sounded good and can be a cheaper alternative to more expensive libs like BWW


----------



## windyweekend (Nov 19, 2017)

kimarnesen said:


> Uhi more feedback machine
> 
> Spitfire Orchestral Grand



It may be just me but that was the one SA library I've never liked or got on with. Never used it since the first week I got it despite multiple attempts at wanting to. The $3 Lab Felt Piano - now that I use almost daily. Way nicer sound.

I might be in for Albion IV this year. Always end up needing something like it for various projects every year.

Or (dare I say it), I'm actually considering a real 'wooden' cello....


----------



## Quasar (Nov 19, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Thinking about:
> CSS (loyalty discount)
> Zebra (analog trade in discount)
> *EZX kits (but don't really need - though they are 40% off already)*
> ...



Considering the Hip-Hop EZX even though I'm not by any stretch a hip-hop artist, as it has a very appealing eclectic combo of acoustic and electronic drums, and so seems less redundant of an addition to the stock kit and Nashville I have now. I'm interested in which expansion packs will actually be the most _expansive_, rather than just slight variants of the same stuff.


----------



## CT (Nov 19, 2017)

chrisphan said:


> That'd be very much appreciated. From what I've researched it sounded good and can be a cheaper alternative to more expensive libs like BWW



Here's a pretty exposed passage with the horn and woodwinds from CH. Bear in mind I might be terrible at this and not at all fit to demonstrate anything to anyone. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qkjoio1j2g4k5mq/jpch.wav?dl=0

The only minor complaints I have about the CH winds and brass are that I wouldn't mind a bit more dynamic wiggle room, and that the Bb clarinet has a little blip in the Bb3/B3/C4 sample. Otherwise, great libraries, especially with a breath controller, and I doubt I do them justice here.


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 19, 2017)

~13kW LG solar panel array to power my house... after that... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## gregh (Nov 19, 2017)

lp59burst said:


> ~13kW LG solar panel array to power my house... after that... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


that's a lot of power - I think we are on 6kw


----------



## chrisphan (Nov 19, 2017)

miket said:


> Here's a pretty exposed passage with the horn and woodwinds from CH. Bear in mind I might be terrible at this and not at all fit to demonstrate anything to anyone.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/qkjoio1j2g4k5mq/jpch.wav?dl=0
> 
> The only minor complaints I have about the CH winds and brass are that I wouldn't mind a bit more dynamic wiggle room, and that the Bb clarinet has a little blip in the Bb3/B3/C4 sample. Otherwise, great libraries, especially with a breath controller, and I doubt I do them justice here.



The demo sounds really nice. Do you NEED a breath controller and an expression pedal to use this library effectively? There seems to be a lot of parameters to be controlled


----------



## CT (Nov 19, 2017)

chrisphan said:


> The demo sounds really nice. Do you NEED a breath controller and an expression pedal to use this library effectively? There seems to be a lot of parameters to be controlled



Only thing I'm using here is a breath controller, and I think you could get a similar degree of expression with a modwheel if you have a really subtle wrist, but I know I'll never be a non-breath controller guy again!

I actually don't use the built in vibrato or notehead parameters at all. The vibrato, I just don't see a need for on anything but the trumpets, since it's either baked in already or not idiomatic (horns, clarinets), and the noteheads still just confound me a bit.

In my case, at least, there's really only one parameter being controlled.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 19, 2017)

Quasar said:


> Considering the Hip-Hop EZX even though I'm not by any stretch a hip-hop artist, as it has a very appealing eclectic combo of acoustic and electronic drums, and so seems less redundant of an addition to the stock kit and Nashville I have now. I'm interested in which expansion packs will actually be the most _expansive_, rather than just slight variants of the same stuff.


Hiphop is one of the most expansive ezx's I have. Great combination of electric and acoustic sounds. Tons of midi-files. Did not regret it a second. And I am by no means a hiphopper.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 20, 2017)

Just got Plug-in Alliance - Maag EQ4 
(for the air band) for 60 bucks. Hope it was worth it, since I do have slate digital stuff and Logic. I think it was a good deal, I’ve always been curious about that one.

Still waiting for U-he survey coupon to come in. To grab Repo1, which will upgrade for free to Repo5. Considering buying Satin also. Maybe u-he might have Black Friday discount?? Anyone know?

Any news on Embertone having a BF sale to get Joshua Bell’s Violin? Waiting on this one too. 

Any news on Soniccouture doing a BF discounts? Interested in rounding out my collection of their instruments by grabbing the Canterbury Suitcase.

Still considering NI Thrill and what Spitfire brings to the table.


----------



## SimonViklund (Nov 20, 2017)

khollister said:


> Picked up Novo (50% off while it lasted)


Where was Novo 50% off? It's not discounted that much on Heavyocity's own website... All these digital resellers (like Time+Space) and "deal websites (like Audioplugin.deals and vstbuzz) that all have different pricing from the developers' own prices - it's giving me a headache.


----------



## khollister (Nov 20, 2017)

SimonViklund said:


> Where was Novo 50% off? It's not discounted that much on Heavyocity's own website... All these digital resellers (like Time+Space) and "deal websites (like Audioplugin.deals and vstbuzz) that all have different pricing from the developers' own prices - it's giving me a headache.



Pluginboutique had it at 50% for a couple days before it was pulled (unknown whether at HO or PB's initiative).

Typically, the normal discounters (AudioDeluxe and JRRShop to name 2 of the usual suspects) do not discount on top of OEM sales. This was likely a mistake or PB was coloring outside the lines of their agreement with HO.


----------



## Selfinflicted (Nov 20, 2017)

@khollister - where did you get Iris 2 for $49? I see $149 on their site


----------



## khollister (Nov 20, 2017)

Selfinflicted said:


> @khollister - where did you get Iris 2 for $49? I see $149 on their site



Just about everybody has it on sale right now - Sweetwater, Musicians Friend, PluginBoutique etc


----------



## Selfinflicted (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 20, 2017)

re: Iris2 jrrshop also has it, use coupon code "forum" for another 11% off.



khollister said:


> Just about everybody has it on sale right now - Sweetwater, Musicians Friend, PluginBoutique etc


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 20, 2017)

Well the other thread and the survey voucher (when it comes) have knocked Repro1 to the top of my list


----------



## khollister (Nov 20, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> jrrshop also has it, use coupon code "forum" for another 11% off.



Actually I think that is where I purchased it now that I think about it. It was several days ago and I lost track of what I got where


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 20, 2017)

Would love some discounts from String Audio and Soundtoys!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Nov 20, 2017)

Anders Bru said:


> Would love some discounts from String Audio and Soundtoys!


There will be a Soundtoys Black Friday sale from Nov 23 to Nov 29.


----------



## thereus (Nov 21, 2017)

Getting a bit overwhelmed now


----------



## khollister (Nov 21, 2017)

thereus said:


> Getting a bit overwhelmed now


You should have seen the email I got this morning from PluginBoutique


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 21, 2017)

Auddict will have a 50% sale, i'm thinking about getting Drums of the Deep II.

Any opinions on this library?


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 22, 2017)

Bass Slapper! ...my first BF purchase... and the rest of the wish list is:

Repro 1 (deffo)
EZx Hip hop (deffo)
CSS (maybe)
An entertaining trailer library with good drops (looking at Juggernaut but missed the much cheaper sale, also the 8Dio libs are not cheap)
Whatever comes in the pizza boxes (hoping it is pizza - but I think it's a grime library: "ordering pizza to the estate and taking the pi** and that")


----------



## Consona (Nov 22, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Auddict will have a 50% sale, i'm thinking about getting Drums of the Deep II.
> 
> Any opinions on this library?


Very pleasant natural sound. Nothing over the top out of the box like Damage. Mic positions really bring a variety to the sound, it's not like with some other libraries where they sound kinda samey. I think the first DotD are even better at this.


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 22, 2017)

Consona said:


> Very pleasant natural sound. Nothing over the top out of the box like Damage. Mic positions really bring a variety to the sound, it's not like with some other libraries where they sound kinda samey. I think the first DotD are even better at this.



Thanks a lot for your answer, Consona. 
Natural sound is no problem... 

May i ask another specific question:
How is the dynamic range of the timpani ensemble?

One thing that really bothers me with the timpani in HZ percussions is the fact, that there are too few dynamic layers. So, if you program a crescendo, the sound switches from soft-bodiless to very massive. But there is nothing in between. With the VSL timpani it's quite the same (speaking of the "old" ones, not the synchro-ones). 
Is this better in DOTD-II?


----------



## Consona (Nov 22, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer, Consona.


Np.



Living Fossil said:


> May i ask another specific question:
> How is the dynamic range of the timpani ensemble?


I think there's nothing better than a raw demo of the library. 



Both mic positions (there are only two for this patch), release time trimmed down a little, unprocessed. So as you can hear, there are some weird pops at the start of some samples which is unfortunate. Other patches do not have this. Plus this patch is timpani ensemble so it's not a typical timpani sound.

And I've checked the DotD I and I think the mic positions are more distinct in that library than in DofD II.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 22, 2017)

Well I've gone completely bonkers and bought the upgrade from Cubase 9 Pro to 9.5. I'm sure the guilt will kick in shortly. Such profligacy !!!

Don't know why, but Black Friday last year I bought quite a bit of stuff, and I'm not really bothered this year. (However if OT had done anything on Berlin Brass or Strings I'd have been in trouble....)

I'm really worried that I might be starting to grow up.....


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 22, 2017)

Consona said:


> I think there's nothing better than a raw demo of the library.



Thanks a lot for providing this! This is really helpful...
I really like what i hear, besides from the pops.


----------



## Consona (Nov 22, 2017)

Living Fossil said:


> Thanks a lot for providing this! This is really helpful...
> I really like what i hear, besides from the pops.


Those pops are unfortunate since the sound itself is really really nice. The first DotD library is the most beautiful sounding drum lib I have. The sound is really warm, natural, vibrant yet does not lack the high end definition.

I think with something like Izotope RX, and some time, they should be able to edit those pops out. It's quite usuable when they are so pronounced.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 22, 2017)

jrrshop one was like holy shit! 



khollister said:


> You should have seen the email I got this morning from PluginBoutique


----------



## krops (Nov 22, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Well the other thread and the survey voucher (when it comes) have knocked Repro1 to the top of my list


And of course you realise that buying Repro (1) now also includes Repro-5, right? I installed the Repro-5 beta yesterday and almost immediately went back to U-He and bought it. The coupon was an extra bonus, but the Repros and Diva, man - so much synth goodness in a few units right there.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 22, 2017)

Is there anyway to get that coupon?


----------



## krops (Nov 22, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> Is there anyway to get that coupon?


Everyone who completed the U-He user survey was eligible for a coupon. I think you had to be subscribed to their newsletter, though.


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm hoping to buy as little as possible, since I just spent a small fortune on a eurorack modular system. Still considering picking up SSS or SCS to complete my Spitfire orchestra, though ... Also, if that AIR Hybrid $1 thing is for real (no reason to think it isn't), I'm getting that. Aaaaand ... maybe the Reason 10 upgrade.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 22, 2017)

Øyvind Moe said:


> I'm hoping to buy as little as possible, since I just spent a small fortune on a eurorack modular system. Still considering picking up SSS or SCS to complete my Spitfire orchestra, though ... Also, if that AIR Hybrid $1 thing is for real (no reason to think it isn't), I'm getting that. Aaaaand ... maybe the Reason 10 upgrade.


Every Holiday season I'm torn by the software/hardware choices. Last year vintage synths won, but this BF I am going software only - you'd never get as huge slash off sales on hardware as you do on ones and zeros).


----------



## Øyvind Moe (Nov 22, 2017)

Vovique said:


> Every Holiday season I'm torn by the software/hardware choices. Last year vintage synths won, but this BF I am going software only - you'd never get as huge slash off sales on hardware as you do on ones and zeros).


Absolutely. I cry a little on the inside when I think of all the samples and software I could have bought for the money I spent on the modular, but I needed to try a different approach, and working with hardware has an immediacy and a palpability that software will never have for me, even with advanced controllers (I do have a Push).


----------



## Shamgar (Nov 23, 2017)

My initial wishlist was:
- NI's Alicia's Keys
- CineStrings Bundle (mostly because of solo strings and I want to gradually upgrade my poor orchestra collection (currently: Miroslav Philharmonik 2) and strings seem like a good starting point.
- EZDrums
- A synthesizer of sorts


Due to amazing offers I ended up buying:
- NI's Alicia's Keys, The Giant & Kontakt 5
- Spitfire SCS, SSS & SSS Evo (the Black Friday package)
- EZMix

Still intend to buy:
- EZKeys (probably the Melotron as it's real cheap and I'm mostly interested in the midi capabilities (I'm a guitarist and my piano-skills are rudimentary (ok for melody lines, but not (broken) chord progressions))
- a metallic sample library for some industrial tracks (like Rust 1, 2 or 3, but don't know which one)

What I didn't get:
- a Solo String library
- the Spitfire SSO-CS bundle that's also a great bargain.
- EZ Drums, only 25% discount, so much less than other offers. Might get it some other time when I have more need of it.

I went 50% overbudget


----------



## Mornats (Nov 23, 2017)

I wanted a few things. First up was something with evolving, light strings as a counter to my Albion One and a compliment to Orchestral Swarm. Albion V was up in the running (I haven't completely ruled it out yet), as was SSO Evo and Intimate Textures. Intimate Textures is winning despite the great deals on at Spitfire.

Next was more sound design stuff. Evolution Atlantica/Dragon bundle was in there, as was Vikings, as was the Gothic Instruments bundle. Project Alpha/Bravo stands out as the clear winner for me. I just love that engine Bravo comes with.

So it's looking like Intimate Texture and Project Alpha/Bravo. Happens to be the cheapest option and due to a new relationship (first after a divorce 9 years ago so it's a very big deal) my priorities have shifted so my splashing out on sample library days will be replaced by something altogether more wonderful.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 23, 2017)

In the bag:
Bass Slapper! 

Were in the basket:
Repro 1 
EZx Hip hop 
CSS 

Now in the basket:
SSS, SSEvos - the BF Collection

Approaching the basket:
Joshua Bell
HZ Perc - Hybrid bundle but Phobos doesn't grab me enough


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2017)

I bought Mercury Piano for 75 euro. I've only spent a short time with it, but so far its pretty yummy.

I am, however, having a serious internal struggle regarding the Spitfire Black Friday Bundle - it's like that scene in Animal House where the guy has an angel on one shoulder and a devil on the other.

Problem is, that from experience, Im pretty sure which one is going to win through....


----------



## rvb (Nov 23, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> I bought Mercury Piano for 75 euro. I've only spent a short time with it, but so far its pretty yummy.
> 
> I am, however, having a serious internal struggle regarding the Spitfire Black Friday Bundle - it's like that scene in Animal House where the guy has an angel on one shoulder and a devil on the other.
> 
> Problem is, that from experience, Im pretty sure which one is going to win through....



Yep, my brain is completely overwhelmed with choice at the moment. I thought 'I knew' what I was going to get going into this sale thing, but man some of these spitfire collection deal's, I mean I shouldn't, but probably have to.. right? No? Yes? I don't know.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2017)

Stop it - that is seriously disturbing.....


----------



## Anders Bru (Nov 23, 2017)

On my list:
Heavyocity's Scoring Guitars
XLN Audio's RC-20
Native Instruments' Una Corda

I try to be a bit reasonable (which is easier said than done), and choose libraries that will fit what I'm making at the moment, and not just what I "want" to have. And I am very on the fence about KeepForest's new Viking library. Might go for one of their older libraries (Atlantica), and hold off on Vikings for now.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 23, 2017)

We tried to hold off on the vikings about 1000 years ago.

It didn't work out too well...


----------



## kimarnesen (Nov 23, 2017)

Only waiting for Projectsam and Spectrasonics now...


----------



## pderbidge (Nov 23, 2017)

Money is tight this year so I won't likely be participating in any black friday sales but having said that I already own most everything I could ever need, with the exception of Omnisphere 2.

In an effort to be helpful here are some of the tools I've gotten a lot of use from that seem to be on sale right now.

Mixing:

- Trackspacer. Awesome.
- Waves constantly has good deals going on.

Virtual instruments -

- EZdrummer 2 and any expansion packs
- XLN AD2 and any expansion packs
- Izotope Breaktweaker expanded

Training-

- Ask audio or groove 3 and similar deals


----------



## Hat_Tricky (Nov 23, 2017)

No spetrasonics sale, as usual? darn!


----------



## T-LeffoH (Nov 23, 2017)

I tried Softube Tape demo recently for mixing orchestral production music and absolutely loved it compared to Waves Kramer and other options. I would suggest picking it up on sale for anybody eyeing it.


----------



## Vovique (Nov 24, 2017)

Bought Intimate Textures and Sonokinetic Capriccio. That would all for BF, I suspect Christmas could bring even better deals.


----------



## haraldgalaen (Nov 24, 2017)

Waves on sale: $199 for the Gold-bundle and the same amount for the Abbey Road-bundle.
Which one to prefer?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 24, 2017)

Josh Richman said:


> Just got Plug-in Alliance - Maag EQ4
> (for the air band) for 60 bucks. Hope it was worth it, since I do have slate digital stuff and Logic. I think it was a good deal, I’ve always been curious about that one.
> 
> Still waiting for U-he survey coupon to come in. To grab Repo1, which will upgrade for free to Repo5. Considering buying Satin also. Maybe u-he might have Black Friday discount?? Anyone know?
> ...


Do you have Soniccouture vibraphone? And if so what are your thoughts? Been looking for a nice set of vibes for a while and it is on my list. Now on sale too.


----------



## LinusW (Nov 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> In the bag:
> Bass Slapper!


----------



## J-M (Nov 24, 2017)

Just ordered a 500GB Samsung EVO SSD for 140 euros. That's all, I'm done...I hope. :D


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks like Musical Sampling is not doing any sales, too bad I was not aware of their October deal.


----------



## Shamgar (Nov 24, 2017)

MrLinssi said:


> Just ordered a 500GB Samsung EVO SSD for 140 euros. That's all, I'm done.



I got one last week and managed to get it filled with samples within 3 days of BF-deals


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2017)

Lot's of deals now on just about everything. Several things I would grab individually if it were a different time of year, but after my spending already the last couple weeks I need to be far more selective. While many synth/hybrid deals are attractive (HybridTwo, Dronar, Steinberg Absolute 3) I am really not lacking for that type of stuff right now.

The Soundtoys 5 deal is attractive, but I have tons of effects already (UAD, Slate, Lex, Exponential, etc) except for a good delay - I think the answer to that is *Replika XT for $49.
*
I have no really high quality solo strings (amazingly - kept waiting on the next big thing). The cheap option is Friedlander and Blakus from Embertone ($75 ea). Emotional Cello is on sale, JB Violin not so much, nothing on Bohemian Violin. Then there is CH Strings - on sale for $360 for Complete plus the recently announced expansions in Jan or so. While more than I really need to be spending now, It seems that is not only a great deal (on something I actually need) but one of the best if not _the_ best options from a quality standpoint.

I also wanted the CH winds, but another $240 is a tough sell to myself. I already have SSW, HOW & VSL SE.

Suggestions?

Oops - $420, not $360 :(


----------



## Shamgar (Nov 24, 2017)

khollister said:


> Lot's of deals now on just about everything. Several things I would grab individually if it were a different time of year, but after my spending already the last couple weeks I need to be far more selective. While many synth/hybrid deals are attractive (HybridTwo, Dronar, Steinberg Absolute 3) I am really not lacking for that type of stuff right now.
> 
> The Soundtoys 5 deal is attractive, but I have tons of effects already (UAD, Slate, Lex, Exponential, etc) except for a good delay - I think the answer to that is *Replika XT for $49.
> *
> ...



CineStrings solo?


----------



## khollister (Nov 24, 2017)

Shamgar said:


> CineStrings solo?



Not a big fan of the CineStrings tone. I have CineBrass Core + Pro and like it a lot, but that same "sound" doesn't seem to translate to winds or strings for me. 

It may turn out to be a bug instead of a feature, but I am taken with the customization capability in the CH stuff - the note head thing looks awesome.


----------



## Kevin Fortin (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## sazema (Nov 25, 2017)

Helped my neighbor about scholarship, donated 100 EUR.


----------



## Josh Richman (Nov 26, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Do you have Soniccouture vibraphone? And if so what are your thoughts? Been looking for a nice set of vibes for a while and it is on my list. Now on sale too.


Soniccouture is really top notch. I have about everything from them. I'd go for it.


----------



## gregh (Nov 26, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Do you have Soniccouture vibraphone? And if so what are your thoughts? Been looking for a nice set of vibes for a while and it is on my list. Now on sale too.


I have the Soniccouture and they are very good and a great deal at the moment - Orange Tree do a jazz vibe for around the same price, I have not tried it but might be worth looking at.


----------



## Songwritersoul (Nov 26, 2017)

Well, BF came and I've been saving for a while since I know this is usually the best time of year to buy. The easy part is over. Now I have to learn how to use these VI's. Here's what I ended up getting:
-Spitfire HZ Percussion
-Cinebrass core and pro
-Cinewinds core and pro
-Vienna Synchron strings (not released yet)
-Strezov Storm choir 2 (what a pain to install)
-Soundiron Elysium Harp, Aztec death whistle, Water harp
-Embertone: a ton of their stuff-great prices 
-Waves: CLA-2A, IR-1, Kramer Master tape, Abbey Road Plates
-Best deal of all: Samsung Evo 850 1TB for $180. Fry's gave me an $80 discount due to a ridiculously long wait in line.

I don't normally buy anywhere close to this much stuff on BF. I've just been saving for a bit and went nuts. I now have a lot of learning to do. Many questions to follow I'm sure.


----------



## windyweekend (Nov 26, 2017)

Songwritersoul said:


> -Spitfire HZ Percussion



Excellent choice. HZ01 was my first ever Spitfire library and I still use it every single day. Picked up Albion IV myself after wanting it for a loooong time. Their sale has been pretty amazing.


----------



## Songwritersoul (Nov 27, 2017)

windyweekend said:


> Excellent choice. HZ01 was my first ever Spitfire library and I still use it every single day. Picked up Albion IV myself after wanting it for a loooong time. Their sale has been pretty amazing.


I spent a couple hours yesterday going through all the different sounds in that library. It is outstanding and the way it's designed is very simple to understand and customize kits. I wish Heavyocity would take some notes from the HZ Percussion VI so that amazing sounding instruments like Damage would allow you to build custom kits so you can have everything you want in one kit instead of having to have multiple instances etc. Way to go Spitfire.


----------

